# the reason for the pain



## Geo (May 16, 2013)

well, here is what was in the AP bucket that i hurt myself over.it was not worth it but for some reason i felt i needed to at least show the fruits of what came from the situation.




20g of refined gold from one AP bucket isnt bad. ill try and list what i had in it

2+ pounds of cut fingers
3+ pounds of milspec pins
1 pound header pins
4 pounds of milspec boards with gold traces
4 pounds IC chips (processed in AR, not AP)


----------



## Palladium (May 16, 2013)

I've hurt myself for less.  

Nice Geo!


----------



## CBentre (May 16, 2013)

Very nice Geo, I would gladly takes those numbers any day of the year.


----------



## butcher (May 17, 2013)

No pain no gain.


----------



## Esau Nisalile (May 17, 2013)

Congrats Geo,
May I get some clearance here, when doing pins in Ap, do you get gold as foils or powder? Iam asking this because I once tried header pins in Ap but couldnt see any foils. Please advise Geo or any member.
Thanx.
Esau.


----------



## Geo (May 17, 2013)

it depends on the pins. milspec is military grade and can be found in any equipment used in government equipment or medical equipment. the gold on these types of pins is thick enough to hold the shape of the pin once the base metal is digested. header pins are square and the gold wears on the corners.when the gold come of header pins its generally in flakes no wider than the pin.

too, it depends on agitation. the more agitation, the finer the flakes will be. i use the pump from a nebulizer machine. it puts out alot of air and keeps the AP rolling.i filter first with a piece of veneer to get the larger foils, then i use cloth such as used in "T" shirts and lastly, i filter the whole bucket of solution through coffee filters.


----------



## Esau Nisalile (May 17, 2013)

Thanx Geo,
your explanation was very clear and have enlighten my knowledge on Ap method.
Be blessed.
Esau.


----------



## joem (May 18, 2013)

Well there ya go GEO. Maybe you can have a herniated disk replaced with a solid gold one like a gangsta with a gold tooth lol


----------

